# Can i hook 2 speakers together?



## moosejr (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm wondering if I can hook 2 bookshelf speakers together by putting neg of one speaker to the neg of the other speaker and put the leads from AVR to the positive terminals? I have done this with instruments speakers but wasn't sure if this would work with bookshelf speakers are crossovers in them.


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

What type of speaker and what are its specs? Same for the AVR.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

This is generally not a good idea. Most bookshelf speakers are rated as 8 ohms impedance. If you hook them up like you describe, they are in parallel, which makes the net impedance 4 ohms. Most AVRs are not rated to drive a 4 ohm load. At low to moderate volumes, it may be OK. But there will be a point, either playing at high volume or moderate volume for a long time, where the AVR will overheat and shut down. 

Another way to do it is wire the speakers in series: positive of the AVR to positive of one speaker; from that speaker, wire the negative to the positive of the second speaker. Then wire the negative of the second speaker to negative of the AVR. That will put a 16 ohm load on the AVR if the speakers are 8 ohms. Safe for the AVR, but it won't have as much power driving a 16 ohm load as an 8 ohm load.


----------



## moosejr (Mar 24, 2013)

The speakers are HT-S5 Cerwin Vega speakers rated at 8 ohms the AVR is a Marantz Sr5002. It looks like i won't be able to wire them together and achieve the 8ohm load i was wanting.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It would likely be fine if you did not push it to high volumes.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

moosejr said:


> I'm wondering if I can hook 2 bookshelf speakers together by putting neg of one speaker to the neg of the other speaker and put the leads from AVR to the positive terminals? I have done this with instruments speakers but wasn't sure if this would work with bookshelf speakers are crossovers in them.


What you describe seems to be a series connection (resulting in a 16ohm load) but with the speakers out of phase with each other. Better to have the neg of one connected to the pos of the other with the amp connected to the remaining neg and pos. It will work as long as the amp has the ooomph.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Good catch, Kal. I had not read carefully enough...pre-coffee error.

I would just wire them in parallel, as long as the system won't be pushed hard and the AVR is well ventilated. If it ever shuts down or gets hot, cease using it in parallel.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is a picture diagram of what they are talking about. You add in series and divide in parallel. You can use any combination to get the load you want the amp to see. If you had eight 8 ohm speakers you could wire two pair in series and then wire those in parallel and the amp would see an 8 ohm load.


----------



## moosejr (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys. I haven't decided if im gonna try it yet or not.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would call Marantz to be sure but I believe most Marantz recievers can drive a 4ohm load without a problem.


----------

